# Using frozen shrimp????



## Angling1

Bait store only had frozen shrimp for first trip.

Is live or fresh dead shrimp better?

Where's the best place to get shrimp for bait? 

Do you use the whole shrimp, just part of it, peeled or unpeeled?

I took the head and tail off last weekend but left the skin on.... Noticed when I reeled in a couple times the skin was coming off... Was that due to a fish or just washing around in the surf?

Only fish was a bull red that wasn't choosy


----------



## GROUPERKING

For pompano I prefer peeled shrimp. I just buy my shrimp at the seafood market and divide them up in small glad disposable bowls, cover with water put the lid on and freeze for future trips.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I usually swing by joe party's on my way out and grab a pound of shrimp then whatever's left goes with dinner


----------



## Combat Pay

I have had good luck using frozen shrimp. I thaw them, pinch off the heads, put in a bag and cover in kosher salt. Salt kills the bacteria and keeps it at bay. Your bait will keep fresh a lot longer and the salt adds no odd scent. I keep them as cold as I can and keep in the freezer when not in use. I have yet to peel a shrimp, maybe I should try it. 

I have caught a ton of pomps, reds and whiting with frozen shrimp. I use them whole when the reds and pomps are in the area. If targeting whiting I just use a piece about the size of a dime. 

However, I have noticed when fishing around docks targeting grouper and snapper I cant get bit on frozen. But a live unweighted shrimp gets bit every time. Have no idea why they get picky around the docks but they do. When off shore frozen shrimp and cut bait catch grouper and snapper all day. 

Dave


----------



## cody&ryand

If I can't find live I prefer fresh dead/market shrimp but that's just me


----------



## Pilar

For surf fishing I catch fish using frozen shrimp, or live shrimp. I used both yesterday, and didn't get a single bite. Frozen usually works fine. Good luck!


----------



## ratsacs

*joe patti or marias*

buy the cheap ones cover with water and freeze.


----------



## SmallTime

Use your fried shrimp leftovers from the Oyster Barn. Something about the grease really gets the catfish and rays fired up.


----------

